# Do I need to just stop picking up anyone with a rating below 4.8??



## DigitalBear (Apr 12, 2019)

Drunken PAX complained to Uber that I was under the influence. Now I'm locked out at the busiest time. I have (or rather HAD) a 4.99 rating with 2075 trips in the Atlanta area. Not ONE complaint so of course the help center says, "We are inclined to believe you....but."

I already ignore a PAX request with a rating below 4.6

Do I REALLY have to be this heavy handed?!

OH and as an added bonus. I CAN'T cash out until the next payment cycle. so that's also super fun.


----------



## Bryce Harper (Feb 1, 2019)

Yes


----------



## DigitalBear (Apr 12, 2019)

I am just disgusted that adult human beings are unable to control their baser instincts. As a reuslt the entire Uber product simply turn drivers into victims because Uber is positioned, like every other corporation, firmly in the "accounts receivable" stream.

Is it exactly the same with Lyft?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

DigitalBear said:


> Drunken PAX complained to Uber that I was under the influence. Now I'm locked out at the busiest time. I have (or rather HAD) a 4.99 rating with 2075 trips in the Atlanta area. Not ONE complaint so of course the help center says, "We are inclined to believe you....but."
> 
> I already ignore a PAX request with a rating below 4.6
> 
> ...


Go ahead.

Stop picking them up.

Uber will reset them All to 5 stars Anyway !



DigitalBear said:


> I am just disgusted that adult human beings are unable to control their baser instincts. As a reuslt the entire Uber product simply turn drivers into victims because Uber is positioned, like every other corporation, firmly in the "accounts receivable" stream.
> 
> Is it exactly the same with Lyft?


Get THEM

BEFORE THEY GET YOU !

( The Best Defense is a Good Offense !)


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Something else happen during the ride that made them want to complain like that?

ANY complaint to Lyft or Uber for driver was drunken will get you kicked to the curb until they "investigate". I don't really know that the star rating of a PAX has anything to do with it. Perhaps. I just take rides as they come and rarely not accept due to ratings. I hardly even look at ratings, more where are they getting picked up at.


----------



## DigitalBear (Apr 12, 2019)

Hi *DriverMark*
Nothing about the ride was exceptional. The passenger that requested the ride was in a well trafficked area (at a Wahlburgers at The Battery in North Atlanta). It was around 9pm, so it was a bit surprising to see my passenger was this intoxicated at this early hour. Her companion complemented the choice of music and said they were comfortable with the temperature. Intoxication is NEVER a reason I would reject a rider as one of my main goals is to help prevent drunk driving in my home city while I get paid to do it. I drive primarily at night between 8pm and 3am depending on how busy it is. My passenger and her companion were both very quiet. she especially so as she passed out a few minutes into the ride. The ride ended with a thank you from the male passenger and the Uber account holder also said thank you and made her way with her companions assistance out of the car. I know it is only my word to a stranger that I am a polite driver, safe and also one who maintains and keeps his vehicle clean at all times. The car is scented with essential oils to eliminate odors and I am frequently complimented on this touch.










There are many more where this came from. I take great pride in doing this job well and giving my passengers a safe and clean ride.

So to answer your initial question No. There is no reason for a passenger to lodge such complaint against me. Her drunken reasons are her own, and frankly I find drunken opinions to be somewhat unreliable as intoxication is, by it's very definition a state in which one's decision-making is impaired.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

DigitalBear said:


> Hi *DriverMark*
> Nothing about the ride was exceptional. The passenger that requested the ride was in a well trafficked area (at a Wahlburgers at The Battery in North Atlanta). It was around 9pm, so it was a bit surprising to see my passenger was this intoxicated at this early hour. Her companion complemented the choice of music and said they were comfortable with the temperature. Intoxication is NEVER a reason I would reject a rider as one of my main goals is to help prevent drunk driving in my home city while I get paid to do it. I drive primarily at night between 8pm and 3am depending on how busy it is. My passenger and her companion were both very quiet. she especially so as she passed out a few minutes into the ride. The ride ended with a thank you from the male passenger and the Uber account holder also said thank you and made her way with her companions assistance out of the car. I know it is only my word to a stranger that I am a polite driver, safe and also one who maintains and keeps his vehicle clean at all times. The car is scented with essential oils to eliminate odors and I am frequently complimented on this touch.
> 
> View attachment 311357
> ...


Get a DASHCAM to protect yourself against lying pax looking for free rides or revenge because you "displeased" them somehow.


----------



## DigitalBear (Apr 12, 2019)

I hate that may be what I have to do. sigh


----------



## DoYouEvenLyft? (Apr 11, 2019)

Honestly, I dont drive late nights. I can't deal with the drunk pax.


----------



## DigitalBear (Apr 12, 2019)

Sigh. But driving nights is when I am able to do the most good getting pax home safe, and honestly, this is an exception rather than the rule. I'm just going to have to be a great deal more discerning about whom I provide services to. I will no longer hand out 5 star ratings with ease.


----------



## Bryce Harper (Feb 1, 2019)

DigitalBear said:


> Sigh. But driving nights is when I am able to do the most good getting pax home safe, and honestly, this is an exception rather than the rule. I'm just going to have to be a great deal more discerning about whom I provide services to. I will no longer hand out 5 star ratings with ease.


You need to start looking out for you. Do you think those drunk pax thought about your financial loss before they falsely accused you of driving drunk? Don't feel bad for them, just look at pax as dollar signs and refuse the really drunk riders. There are things you can do to limit problems on the rideshare platform......refuse low rated pax, avoid hood pickups, don't take kids no matter what they say their age is or what their mom told them. By the way neither Uber or Lyft accepts dash cam footage as proof, they won't even look at it......why you ask?......the algorithm isn't programmed to consider that. Cam footage might work at a hub but you will get deactivated for a 48 hour rip bc a pax accuses you of drunk driving. Sad but true.


----------



## applesvt (Dec 14, 2017)

I stopped driving after midnight because I was tired of myself and and my car being abused. When the multipliers went away and turned into a flat 2.00 incentives, it was just more reason not to go through that abuse. I now drive between 8am and midnight on the weekends and between 6pm and 11pm on regular work nights. I make less than I did driving until 3am on the weekends, but I would make less anyway with the cut in surge mutipliers. I also never pick up anyone with a 4.6 or lower. There is NO reason for a passenger to get that low of a rating. I suspect many are from drunken, bad behavior. There is drunk and there is smashed. The smashed passengers don't even realize they are smashed, they are the worst.


----------



## UberNLV (Mar 17, 2017)

DigitalBear said:


> have


I've had two of those accusations in one month. After that I put up some of those "smile you're on camera" stickers in the car. Still too early to tell if they're working.


----------



## Moman99 (Oct 1, 2018)

DigitalBear said:


> Drunken PAX complained to Uber that I was under the influence. Now I'm locked out at the busiest time. I have (or rather HAD) a 4.99 rating with 2075 trips in the Atlanta area. Not ONE complaint so of course the help center says, "We are inclined to believe you....but."
> 
> I already ignore a PAX request with a rating below 4.6
> 
> ...


Quit picking up drunks, doing this for a year and a half, I have found that college kids and drunks rate you bad, I got all the way down to a 4.94, then stopped picking up drunks and college kids and am now back to a 4.98. Drunks are a pain in the ass loud and you always have to watch them to make sure there not going to puke.


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> Get a DASHCAM to protect yourself against lying pax looking for free rides or revenge because you "displeased" them somehow.


How does a dashcam help you when Uber refuses to care/look?


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

DigitalBear said:


> Sigh. But driving nights is when I am able to do the most good getting pax home safe, and honestly, this is an exception rather than the rule. I'm just going to have to be a great deal more discerning about whom I provide services to. I will no longer hand out 5 star ratings with ease.


I drive mostly nights and Friday/Saturday bar closings are my big $$$ times. Yes, get a dash cam. I went for almost 2 years before getting one which wasn't to smart. Check the Vantrue N2 Pro on Amazon. You want the Pro as that one has infrared on both outside and in the cabin. Runs about $200 and you also need a SD Card. They go on flash sales from time to time, got mine for about $130 I think. Looks like Newegg.com has it for $150 on sale through the weekend.



UberAdrian said:


> How does a dashcam help you when Uber refuses to care/look?


Sometimes just the mention to Uber in your support ticket is enough to get them to reverse the decision. It's the threat that counts. Also PAX seeing the dashcam can often prevent them from doing stupid things. It sucks crap we have to protect ourselves, but on the flip side, I also understand Uber/Lyft also have to take steps. I've heard some bad stories from PAX about drivers. Rare, but there are drivers that do dumb crap out there.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

UberAdrian said:


> How does a dashcam help you when Uber refuses to care/look?


The reps in the GLH will look. Rohit, not so much.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Last night while typing on the screen accepted an Uber ride by mistake. Forgot to close the app. Anyhow, I figured I would give someone a nice surprise picking them up in a Tesla. Location one of most exclusive neighborhoods in South Florida.
Upon arrival checked passenger's rating. 4.61. I would never pick up an Uber X below 4.85.
Lady was incredibly polite, gracious, friendly, and attractive. 
We talked about her rating. She's from another country, where tipping is not customary. 
Anyhow, I explained how rating is affected when passengers don't tip. 
Dropped her off, gave her 5 stars, as I almost always do regardless of tipping. Btw she tipped $5 on the app.
When I checked ride details I noticed uber took 53%. Called Uber and told them to check my account to see I never do more than 5 trips per week, because I won't drive for less than 80%. To go ahead and refund the passenger 100%. Rep transferred me to supervisor who just couldn't believe I rather refund the passenge. He never had that reaction from a driver but understood my position. Consequently, he credited me 80% of the ride. I felt bad for customer service. They are the punching bag and have to put up with us. These guys are in Phillipines making pennies per hour. They really don't have a choice.


----------



## Alsace Struggle (Apr 9, 2019)

DigitalBear said:


> Drunken PAX complained to Uber that I was under the influence. Now I'm locked out at the busiest time. I have (or rather HAD) a 4.99 rating with 2075 trips in the Atlanta area. Not ONE complaint so of course the help center says, "We are inclined to believe you....but."
> 
> I already ignore a PAX request with a rating below 4.6
> 
> ...


Find real job.


----------



## The Texan (Mar 1, 2019)

No Prisoners said:


> Last night while typing on the screen accepted an Uber ride by mistake. Forgot to close the app. Anyhow, I figured I would give someone a nice surprise picking them up in a Tesla. Location one of most exclusive neighborhoods in South Florida.
> Upon arrival checked passenger's rating. 4.61. I would never pick up an Uber X below 4.85.
> Lady was incredibly polite, gracious, friendly, and attractive.
> We talked about her rating. She's from another country, where tipping is not customary.
> ...


You get 80%? Is this a Tesla thing? How much of a Carbon footprint went into to making the electricity you use btw?

I never check their rating. Uber gives you like what 4 seconds to accept the ping? If you're already driving, you have time to look at the rating too? I've got to up my game I guess.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

DigitalBear said:


> Hi *DriverMark*
> Nothing about the ride was exceptional. The passenger that requested the ride was in a well trafficked area (at a Wahlburgers at The Battery in North Atlanta). It was around 9pm, so it was a bit surprising to see my passenger was this intoxicated at this early hour. Her companion complemented the choice of music and said they were comfortable with the temperature. Intoxication is NEVER a reason I would reject a rider as one of my main goals is to help prevent drunk driving in my home city while I get paid to do it. I drive primarily at night between 8pm and 3am depending on how busy it is. My passenger and her companion were both very quiet. she especially so as she passed out a few minutes into the ride. The ride ended with a thank you from the male passenger and the Uber account holder also said thank you and made her way with her companions assistance out of the car. I know it is only my word to a stranger that I am a polite driver, safe and also one who maintains and keeps his vehicle clean at all times. The car is scented with essential oils to eliminate odors and I am frequently complimented on this touch.
> 
> View attachment 311357
> ...


How do you know it was her? Could have been someone else. Look over your last rides until you see one where the rider paid $0 and that will be your answer.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

DigitalBear said:


> Hi *DriverMark*
> Nothing about the ride was exceptional. The passenger that requested the ride was in a well trafficked area (at a Wahlburgers at The Battery in North Atlanta). It was around 9pm, so it was a bit surprising to see my passenger was this intoxicated at this early hour. Her companion complemented the choice of music and said they were comfortable with the temperature. Intoxication is NEVER a reason I would reject a rider as one of my main goals is to help prevent drunk driving in my home city while I get paid to do it. I drive primarily at night between 8pm and 3am depending on how busy it is. My passenger and her companion were both very quiet. she especially so as she passed out a few minutes into the ride. The ride ended with a thank you from the male passenger and the Uber account holder also said thank you and made her way with her companions assistance out of the car. I know it is only my word to a stranger that I am a polite driver, safe and also one who maintains and keeps his vehicle clean at all times. The car is scented with essential oils to eliminate odors and I am frequently complimented on this touch.
> 
> View attachment 311357
> ...


All that pride you have is lost in one complaint

Uber does not care about you, your quality of service, or how nicely your car smells


----------



## DigitalBear (Apr 12, 2019)

Alsace Struggle said:


> Find real job.


How about you stop being glib and act like an adult? Like MOST other Uber or Lyft drivers, I have a non- rideshare based job, if that is what you mean by, "real job."

If you are not going to be helpful then I am uninterested in your responses.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

DigitalBear said:


> Is it exactly the same with Lyft?


While I have a couple hundred more rides on Lyft, my rating there has always been substantially higher. I have only had one complaint as I can recall, haven't had less than a 5* in weeks. Strangely, the overall quality of the pax on Lyft has been way worse.

When it comes to "support" they're equally horrible. I reported someone for going on a racist tyrant, somehow the script was flipped the next day saying that *I* was the one being racist. Took several emails to these ESL idiots to sort it out (hey, no problems with non English speaking people, just not when it affects my "job").

I've had horrible 5* rated pax, great < 4.6* ones as well. The rating system is broken and worthless, in my opinion.

Sorry this happened to you!


----------



## DigitalBear (Apr 12, 2019)

After a visit to the Uber GLH, I have discovered the "Linda Smith" the passenger who reported me, and another Uber Driver in Atlanta this morning, and the Uber BLACK that likely dropped her off at the location where I later picked her up. She reported ALL three of us for open beer, Smoking weed, and got ALL of us banned for 24 hours. Her account is TWO days old. It is now suspended, but I imagine she will just grab another burner phone and another fake gmail account and off she goes. Her current gmail account is [email protected] if I saw it correctly on the Uber GLH guy's screen. but the fact that it is so sterile, "LSmith#####@gmail.com only makes it seem more disposable.

So kids, if you are an Uber driver in the Atlanta area, specifically being requested by someone named 'Linda" @ the Somerpoint Apartment Homes. I suggest you turn around.


----------



## Alsace Struggle (Apr 9, 2019)

DigitalBear said:


> How about you stop being glib and act like an adult? Like MOST other Uber or Lyft drivers, I have a non- rideshare based job, if that is what you mean by, "real job."
> 
> If you are not going to be helpful then I am uninterested in your responses.


Good. Forget Uber and use that time to build your career or find something else productive to do. You are half way there buddy!


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

Accept only 4.8 to 4.99 on Uber. 
Accept only 4.9 and 5 at Lyft. But in Lyft if the pax is 5, look at the length of the profile. If profile is new, cancel the ride.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

I am a night driver. I don't pick up 5's or anything below 4.8. I ignore college campuses and their adjoining neighborhoods and certain bars that I know are frequented by college kids. I prefer dive bars frequented by hardcore alcoholics. Give me a gnarly old bourbon smelling guy who can't risk another DUI. He'll tip cash and won't throw up in my car.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Alsace Struggle said:


> Find real job.


Any job that pays is a "real job". If by real job you are talking about layers of bosses above you that know less than you, 1 or maybe 2 week vacation per year, and the chance to get fired for absolutely no reason other than downsizing I'd take a serious look at your "real job".


----------



## DiceyDan (Jun 9, 2016)

Small claims court that b. It's really easy to do and will get your point accross. They ("Linda"), need to be accountable for their actions. This stuff needs to stop.


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> Accept only 4.8 to 4.99 on Uber.
> Accept only 4.9 and 5 at Lyft. But in Lyft if the pax is 5, look at the length of the profile. If profile is new, cancel the ride.


How do you check the length of profile?


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

UberAdrian said:


> How do you check the length of profile?


Click on pax name or picture


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

DigitalBear said:


> Drunken PAX complained to Uber that I was under the influence. Now I'm locked out at the busiest time. I have (or rather HAD) a 4.99 rating with 2075 trips in the Atlanta area. Not ONE complaint so of course the help center says, "We are inclined to believe you....but."
> 
> I already ignore a PAX request with a rating below 4.6
> 
> ...


No matter how much you trying to protect your rating, it will be dinged by some pax or deactivation who might have a bad day. Don't take this job too seriously.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

The Texan said:


> You get 80%? Is this a Tesla thing?


No, he doesn't. In the Miami market. if he drives lux he get 1.73 per mile uber charges 2.41 per mile, that's 72%. On X its .96 vs .62 or 65% or .67 for the old 80%ers. Lux, lux suv and XL have always been a 72/28 split.

I do not believe that story for 1 second.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

DigitalBear said:


> I hate that may be what I have to do. sigh


yea uber always requests and reviews ALL dashcam footage. [email protected] (that's heavy sarcasm for dashcam footage is worthless to uber) for you newbies...


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

DigitalBear said:


> *Do I need to just stop picking up anyone with a rating below 4.8??*


Low ratings can really be a mixed bag, from my experience at least. For example, I had a 4.3 and a 4.4 pickup at the airport. Both times they were Chinese, and with very poor English, but well behaved nonetheless. I suspect many drivers down-rate for trivial reasons.


----------



## UberEastCoast (Nov 27, 2018)

I am below a 4.6 and I have no idea why. I often use Uber to go 2 miles or less. Maybe that's why but that is not fair.

UEC



KD_LA said:


> Low ratings can really be a mixed bag, from my experience at least. For example, I had a 4.3 and a 4.4 pickup at the airport. Both times they were Chinese, and with very poor English, but well behaved nonetheless. I suspect many drivers down-rate for trivial reasons.


Yep. Precisely. I tip and I am behaved. I am quiet and sometimes I cannot tell if drivers want to talk or want to drive quietly.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> yea uber always requests and reviews ALL dashcam footage. [email protected] (that's heavy sarcasm for dashcam footage is worthless to uber) for you newbies...


actually it's not. this used to be true, we all know this but I just tonight had my dashcam save me. False accusation last week, wait listed since Monday. Finally got a response from uber, they wanted the footage. I was cleared. took 6 1/2 days but it cleared me.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> Get a DASHCAM to protect yourself against lying pax looking for free rides or revenge because you "displeased" them somehow.


Bryce Harper liking a post from a Nats fan ?



UberEastCoast said:


> I am below a 4.6 and I have no idea why. I often use Uber to go 2 miles or less. Maybe that's why but that is not fair.
> 
> UEC
> 
> ...


No way you tip and have a 4.6 rating as a rider. All you have to do is tip $2 cash for every ride and it wouldn't matter how you acted or how short the ride was every driver would give you a 5 star.


----------



## Alsace Struggle (Apr 9, 2019)

rideshareapphero said:


> Any job that pays is a "real job". If by real job you are talking about layers of bosses above you that know less than you, 1 or maybe 2 week vacation per year, and the chance to get fired for absolutely no reason other than downsizing I'd take a serious look at your "real job".


No I am talking about an actual career that has a future. Working some ponzi scheme like Uber as a stand in to hold the taxi market until automation takes away 100 percent of ei ca share drivers is not a job. By the way, if your boss fires you just go work somewhere else. If Uber and Lyft deactivate you for any reason at all, you are done.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> While I have a couple hundred more rides on Lyft, my rating there has always been substantially higher. I have only had one complaint as I can recall, haven't had less than a 5* in weeks. Strangely, the overall quality of the pax on Lyft has been way worse.
> 
> When it comes to "support" they're equally horrible. I reported someone for going on a racist tyrant, somehow the script was flipped the next day saying that *I* was the one being racist. Took several emails to these ESL idiots to sort it out (hey, no problems with non English speaking people, just not when it affects my "job").
> 
> ...


With Lyft's changes to ratings a while back, it's now super easy keep your rating up with Lyft. Only count last 100, and those who do not rate you you auto get a 5*. Both wife and I been running 5* for months now on Lyft.

Last 500 on Uber takes me probably 6+ months to roll off a rating. Eventually I will go to the Hub and see about the 2 1* getting taken off. Going to an early play next week downtown, maybe will try and go then.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Congrats on finding out the truth! That is rare with Uber.



DigitalBear said:


> Her account is TWO days old.


So apparently, avoiding low rated pax wouldn't have helped. You still would have had to endure this.


----------



## tc49821 (Oct 26, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> Get a DASHCAM to protect yourself against lying pax looking for free rides or revenge because you "displeased" them somehow.


This might make them think twice about lying,uber is just gonna pay it no mind. Someone needs proof they weren't drunk n sue the pax n uber,long shot . It would stop this crap.

It's just


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

DigitalBear said:


> After a visit to the Uber GLH, I have discovered the "Linda Smith" the passenger who reported me, and another Uber Driver in Atlanta this morning, and the Uber BLACK that likely dropped her off at the location where I later picked her up. She reported ALL three of us for open beer, Smoking weed, and got ALL of us banned for 24 hours. Her account is TWO days old. It is now suspended, but I imagine she will just grab another burner phone and another fake gmail account and off she goes. Her current gmail account is [email protected] if I saw it correctly on the Uber GLH guy's screen. but the fact that it is so sterile, "LSmith#####@gmail.com only makes it seem more disposable.
> 
> So kids, if you are an Uber driver in the Atlanta area, specifically being requested by someone named 'Linda" @ the Somerpoint Apartment Homes. I suggest you turn around.
> 
> View attachment 311530


With all due respect - mods, why the hell is this post allowed?! I mean, honestly.

Ok, probably fake email address, but still.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I think it's fine actually.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

ANT 7 said:


> I think it's fine actually.


If you're replying to my post, it's a liability for this site for members to share personal information of pax. Could give Uber a huge incentive to come after the owners. It's just a bad idea.


----------



## Ubergaldrivet (Feb 6, 2019)

DigitalBear said:


> I am just disgusted that adult human beings are unable to control their baser instincts. As a reuslt the entire Uber product simply turn drivers into victims because Uber is positioned, like every other corporation, firmly in the "accounts receivable" stream.
> 
> Is it exactly the same with Lyft?


Yes, but pax's are worse


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Being a ride share driver is just like playing Russian roulette. Any day or night could be your last. Every morning, check your phone - did you get a tip in the app or are you deactivated? ?


----------



## Ubergaldrivet (Feb 6, 2019)

DigitalBear said:


> I am just disgusted that adult human beings are unable to control their baser instincts. As a reuslt the entire Uber product simply turn drivers into victims because Uber is positioned, like every other corporation, firmly in the "accounts receivable" stream.
> 
> Is it exactly the same with Lyft?


Yes


----------

